# Finance Jobs in UAE with Global Investment Banks



## sja001 (Jun 2, 2008)

Good Morning,

I am currently considering the move to the UAE. I am currently employed in Financial Services in Australia providing advice to High Net Worth individuals. I have almost 7 years expereince in the field with the last 3 being with global investment banks.

Can someone please tell me what global banks are operating in the region and also what my other options are?

I look forward to hearing all comments and feedback.

Thanks!!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Surely you can find out bank info from the internet?

_


----------



## sja001 (Jun 2, 2008)

Yes I can find out the names I was hoping someone may be able to assist with the relevant contact people.


----------

